# Zaph Power/Excursion plots ?



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Are these types of plots on Zaphs site based on a raw driver with out any passive crossover?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The 2nd picture... what is LR4? Is that a labeling for a lpf?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> The 2nd picture... what is LR4? Is that a labeling for a lpf?


Yup, Linkwitz Riley 4th order active HP.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Are these types of plots on Zaphs site based on a raw driver with out any passive crossover?


Yes. A low pass crossover on the top end of the drivers frequency response will not affect the driver's excursion down low, anyway.

That's a big box. It produces a nice flat response, but power handling looks to be limited to about 20 watts continuous. You just can't do much with only 6.5 mm of Xmax and that low of a frequency response.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> Yes. A low pass crossover on the top end of the drivers frequency response will not affect the driver's excursion down low, anyway.
> 
> That's a big box. It produces a nice flat response, but power handling looks to be limited to about 20 watts continuous. You just can't do much with only 6.5 mm of Xmax and that low of a frequency response.


K, thanks. I was trying to get an idea of how much power handling goes up if you HP at 90Hz or 100Hz, didn't know if the plot included passive looses which would reduce active power handling if I went by those numbers.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> K, thanks. I was trying to get an idea of how much power handling goes up if you HP at 90Hz or 100Hz, didn't know if the plot included passive looses which would reduce active power handling if I went by those numbers.


Yeah, don't think about it too much. 

This program here will give you excursion plots based on inputed T/S parameters. It will give you power to excursion plots. There's a slight learning curve, but it's fairly easy to use. It's also free. Just an Excel spreadsheet, but much better than WinISD as far as I'm concerned. Don't forget though, that everything is in metric, so be prepared to convert. Especially your Vas numbers, when inputting your T/S parameters.

http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/boxmodel/unibox.htm


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> Yeah, don't think about it too much.
> 
> This program here will give you excursion plots based on inputed T/S parameters. It will give you power to excursion plots. There's a slight learning curve, but it's fairly easy to use. It's also free. Just an Excel spreadsheet, but much better than WinISD as far as I'm concerned. Don't forget though, that everything is in metric, so be prepared to convert. Especially your Vas numbers, when inputting your T/S parameters.
> 
> http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/boxmodel/unibox.htm


Thanks. I guess I can input the numbers into WinISD as a new driver and convert the figures.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Thanks. I guess I can input the numbers into WinISD as a new driver and convert the figures.


I like this website.

http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/conversions.html


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> I like this website.
> 
> http://www.sciencemadesimple.net/conversions.html



http://www.1728.com/indexcon.htm

This one's pretty good too, it gives you all possible from whichever you pick on the list.


----------

